# I'm confused with crate training.



## jessluvsfairys (Mar 19, 2008)

Okay, so I am confused as to how to crate train. I have been reading opposing opinions. Some books say that the whole point of crate training is to make it just big enough so he can turn around and lay back down, that way he won't go to the bathroom in the crate. While other resources say that with a puppy if you have to be gone for several hours and he won't be able to hold it, to just put him in a bigger crate with a potty pad at one side for him to relieve himself. What to do? I asked the lady at the pet store and she said to leave the crate open and put a pad outside of it if I'm gone for more than an hour. But shy of gating him in the closet, which would be mean, so he can't go anywhere but the pad of crate I don't know how else to pull that off. Can I give him a bigger area like the kitchen and just hope he aims for the pad, lol? What should I do? Put a pad in the crate or don't leave him stuck in the crate?


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I think traditional crate training works best if you are actually there most of the time to let the dog in and out to relieve him or herself. If you are gone and training to pads and not the outdoors you need to set up an expen or small gated area with food toys and pads. This area should include the crate or designated sleeping spot so the pet store lady was right. You never want your dog to potty inside the crate as there is too little room for mistakes and they could decide their blanket is the potty pad in my opinion.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

An 8 week old pup can hold it for about 3 hours in the crate. Then you or a pet sitter needs to take the puppy out to potty. If you cannot do this, then an x-pen or large dog crate with pad on one side, bed/toys on the other is the alternative.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

When did you get your puppy? I don't know if I missed it, but I never heard anything about you getting your puppy after getting the money back from the lady. Sorry if I missed it! But I want to see pictures!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I think traditional crate training works best if you are actually there most of the time to let the dog in and out to relieve him or herself. If you are gone and training to pads and not the outdoors you need to set up an expen or small gated area with food toys and pads. This area should include the crate or designated sleeping spot so the pet store lady was right. You never want your dog to potty inside the crate as there is too little room for mistakes and they could decide their blanket is the potty pad in my opinion.[/B]


ditto to all this I THINK....

your pup is 7 weeks old (according to your ticker) and I really can't advise what to do w/ a pup that small. Maybe those with breeding experience can help you with that one--I have no idea if the same rules apply to a pup that small...


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

My Lilly is now 7 weeks old and this is what I do. I have an xpen set up in a rectangular shape. On one end I have a bed and food on the other I have a puppy pad. In the middle I have toys. Lilly has always gone on the pad when in her xpen. I make sure that I don't let her out, no matter how much she cries, until she has pottied. Then I watch her like a hawk and make sure not to keep her out for too long. 

There are a couple of things that need to be pointed out when dealing with such a small/young pup. First of all ALWAYS make sure that food is available. Hypoglycemia is a very serious thing and is brought on when puppies blood sugar gets too low from going too long between eating. Second, do not take the puppy out side. She should not be outside until she has had her shots. She shouldn't have her first shots until 8 weeks. It is important not to take her to places where other dogs will be, or even people that have handled dogs recently (unless you know that you know that they have had their shots!)

Good luck!! Oh yeah, we want pics.


----------



## jessluvsfairys (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses, perfect answer I didn't think of. Well I suppose I am guilty of officially confusing you all. :smilie_tischkante: Sorry for the mix up but I actually don't have the puppy yet. :smcry: I contacted "Always Maltese" breeder, because they are like an hour away from me, super nice, and reputable. I talked to them after I got my deposit back from the backyard breeder and put down a deposit for my new boy. I'm not actually getting to bring him home until the middle of May when he is about 12 weeks old. Sigh  But I had to start a ticker with his age since I know when he was born because they are to cute! I'm just excited and can't wait!!! :chili: The wait is killing me but that's alright cause I'll survive. I needed the extra time to save up money anyway since I orginally thought I was getting a puppy for $700 from the other breeder before I found out not to deal with them. Now my boy's costing me $1500, so big difference. :smheat: I feel more comfortable since I get to meet the breeder in person and pick him up instead of putting a pup on a plane though. They are suppose to be sending me pictures and a video in a week or two. I will definately post them as soon as I get them. And trust me, my digital camera is fully charged and ready to go nuts as soon as he comes home so there will be plenty of pictures to come.  My fiance and I finally decided on the name Gizmo. Assuming when we get him personality doesn't change our minds, lol.


----------

